# No rides requested during surge??



## Jwalsh526 (Jul 30, 2016)

I attached a screenshot of a long lasting surge last night. I drove from the Southern-most tip the the very top and didn't get one ride. How in the world did that happen? It took me 20-25 minutes to make that trip.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Happens all the time. It means people aren't willing to pay that high of a price, or there simply aren't any pax requesting. Surge just means there is expected demand, it doesn't gurantee rides.


----------



## GClarkage (Jun 8, 2016)

Think it just means there are lots of people signed into the app looking for a ride, but most if not all are waiting until it drops to 1.5 or less.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Me thinks uber needs more data for that area and wants a shit ton of more drivers there to collect it.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

When I see red on the map I actually drive away from it because people will not pay extra and all he newbies are racing to get a ping. So going away normally gets me a decent pax and not wasting my time.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

When it surges during morning rush hour and I get no requests for 45 minutes I wonder how anyone gets to work on time... As soon as the surge goes away I get a request and with a big grin I don't accept it, hope you're extra late now you cheap f&*$


----------



## DaisyDriver (Jul 25, 2016)

It is not a reflection of low supply and high demand if the supply is sitting there with zero demand. Surge is a joke. Nobody knows what really triggers it. I think it is merely a data collection exercise for Uber. 

I don't think anyone in Commerce City is willing to pay a 6.0 surge. If you have enough money to pay $6/mi., you aren't living in an industrial stink-hole, IMO. 

I was downtown around 5:30 this afternoon and logged on to see a 3.6 surge. Waited 30 minutes and watched it go all the way down to 1.5 without a single request. I won't drive in heavy traffic without surge, it is not profitable. So, I headed home. 

Earlier today I was in the middle of a 2.5 surge downtown that lasted about 15 minutes. I logged on. The only requests I got were immediately cancelled (before I even got the ping) or they were out of the surge zone 10+ minutes away. No thanks!


----------



## Redtop (Oct 20, 2015)

I was driving home to Pennsylvania the other day through Baltimore and turned on the app. All I really wanted was a rider. I drove to an area that was in surge, I think the surge ebbed and flowed while I was there, but I sat there for 45 minutes and didn't get a ping, not at any price.

I'm somewhat convinced there is more to "surge when demand exceeds supply." I'm not normally a conspiracy theorist but in this case, I don't take their explanation at face value.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Redtop said:


> I was driving home to Pennsylvania the other day through Baltimore and turned on the app. All I really wanted was a rider. I drove to an area that was in surge, I think the surge ebbed and flowed while I was there, but I sat there for 45 minutes and didn't get a ping, not at any price.
> 
> I'm somewhat convinced there is more to "surge when demand exceeds supply." I'm not normally a conspiracy theorist but in this case, I don't take their explanation at face value.


Can PA drivers pick up in MD? I had something similar happen when I was in VA hoping to get a rider heading back toward Baltimore. I wasn't set up to accept pings in VA. Got that fixed and it's no problem now.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Newbs....Don't chase the surge!!! They are a joke (for the most part)


----------



## DG LA DRIVER (Aug 22, 2016)

uber gives those high surge rides to the drivers who already have high uber incentives for that current week. they cut every corner and manipulate who gets what trip constantly. just like long ride sundays...


----------

